# Now see 10 recent profile visitors in Orkut!



## narangz (Nov 15, 2007)

If you're not busy checking scraps, chances are you are checking out who visited your profile lately. After all, aren't you curious who's taking an interest in you, checking out your photos, and keeping up with the things going on in your life? Even if they don't leave you a scrap, you still know they care 

In fact, increasing the number of recent visitors listed has been a very popular request, and so starting today, *you'll see your ten most recent profile visitors instead of five*. Of course, if you'd rather no one saw whose profiles you've been visiting, you can go to "settings" and click on the privacy tab to opt out.

Source


----------



## brokenheart (Nov 15, 2007)

thx 4 da info bro..


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the link


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 15, 2007)

10 is still a small amount... atleast 50 should do... or they should make it proportional to the no. of friends. 


anyway thnx 4 da info



_


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 15, 2007)

Hearing recent small small changes in orkut ...nice


----------

